# Anyone subscribe to online AFR?



## michael_selway (7 July 2006)

Anyone subscribe to online AFR?







Just curious

thx

MS


----------



## cuttlefish (7 July 2006)

I'm set up so that I can buy articles, but don't subscribe.   When I used to ferry it to work I used to buy the hardcopy AFR every day and found it very useful in identifying companies to explore in more detail, particularly during the profit reporting period.


----------



## The Mint Man (7 July 2006)

how much is the online version?


----------



## TraderPro (8 July 2006)

http://www.afraccess.com/packages.aspx

Depends on what you want to subscribe to...


----------



## scsl (8 July 2006)

for those interested, AFR Access is offering a free 14 day trial.

_AFR Access combines a range of renowned information and data sources with a vast array of fully customisable analysis tools._

http://www.afraccess.com/

cheers,
scsl


----------

